
Essays and Explorations - nicholast
https://medium.com/from-the-diaries-of-john-henry
======
nicholast
Greetings to Hacker News. Sharing a recently completed collection of essays.
This probably isn't the forum for such a thing but since Y-Combinator played a
part in some of the startup material thought I'd share. Best regards to this
community.

